# In-Hospital Hemodialysis



## ABridgman (Aug 30, 2013)

Doctor sees patients in the hospital, and also sometimes does hemodialysis in a hospital setting for ESRD patients.

I know that, with a 25 modifier, one can bill the 90935 code with a 99223 or a 99239...but how does one, or can one...bill a 90935 and a 99233 on the same day?

Doctor believes he should be paid for both procedures in the case of a 99233 and 90935 on the same day, he says there is extra time involved.  But everything I can find says that the 99233 will be denied if 90935 is billed same-day...yet, seems you can, with 25 modifier - bill 90935 with an admit or a discharge.  Is there some reson why this cannot be done with 99233?  Or is there a correct procedure to do this that I am not aware of?

I am wondering if 90937 should be used in these cases.
Also must be sure that the doctor is present during the hemodialysis procedure.

This is why the doctor feels he should be paid for both the 99233 and the 90935 (90937?) because he WAS present at both occasions on the same day.


----------



## airart (Sep 3, 2013)

*2013 CPT Book on Hemodialysis*

The 2013 CPT book on page 487 shows to report codes 90935 or 90937 with an E/M code must have a modifier 25 attached to the E/M code and lists several that allowed to be billed with these Hemodialysis codes.


----------

